# Looking for HO's tonight !



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

If anyone is close to Salisbury , please give me a call if you'd like to catch some monster hardhead and have the chance at a 41" plus rock this evening . I will be fishing out of my boat , leaving from Webster Cove in Mount Vernon MD . Call me ASAP if you'd like to tag along . 443-521-4726


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

how many hos you lookin for?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

mdram said:


> how many hos you lookin for?


I can fish with 4 guys very comfortably . Just call me to discuss . 443-521-4726


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Very generous offer. Wish I were close to Salisbury, I'd jump at it.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Fishbreath said:


> Very generous offer. Wish I were close to Salisbury, I'd jump at it.


 I've got one taker so far . Fishbreath , I'm looking forward to meeting you since you are a Fletchers regular . When you get down here , you will be amazed !


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Big croaker , no pics 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sorry guys , I dropped the camera and ruined it this evening . The hardhead are thick here and we did very well considering that my motor was bogging down and I couldn't get to my normal spot . The storm that was predicted never materialised and we anchored up in 4.5 feet in a lee off of Windgate Point and still caught a nice brace of the croaking things up to 17" . Not what I had hoped for and not a single striped one . I dropped the camera and it never worked after that and I'm still hoping the SOB will work after I mess with it . Thanks go out to Roger and his wife who met me at the dock and provided some great company and plenty of cold ones . Croaker are thick in the lower rivers of the bay and can be had by anyone not worried about catching that trophy .


----------

